# Kaufberatung: Aktuelle GraKa



## C-H (12. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

Ich suche für meinen Neffen eine einigermaßen aktuelle Grafikkarte, sollte aber nicht allzu teuer sein. Hauptsache seine Jagdspiele (Deer Hunter und so) und Lego Star Wars laufen.

Ich hab' mich mal umgeschaut und finde die ATI 1600 Pro vom Preis OK (ca. 100 T-€. Ist die auch von der Leistung noch zeitgemäß, oder wäre das nur rausgeschmissenes Geld?


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (12. Dezember 2006)

Hoi, 

ich kann jedem der für wenig Geld ne gute Grafikkarte kaufen will nur die Geforce FX 5200 empfehlen.
http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=4097&Shop=0
Kostet unter 50 Euro aber leistet echt gute Arbeit.
NFSMW, Battlefield2, Battlefield Vietnam usw laufen ( terilweise nur in minimaler Grafik aber trotzdem flüssig )

Ich kann nur diese Graka empfehlen. War super zufrieden damit.

MFG


----------



## chmee (12. Dezember 2006)

Bleiben wir bei der Realität: Die 5200 ist inzwischen sogar aus den Einsteigerlisten raus - sie ist Uralt.

Die 1600 ist eine aktuelle Einsteiger-Mittelklasse Karte. Für 100EUR kann man nichts
falsch machen. Alternativ dazu wäre eine NVidia 6600GT oder 7600GS. Aber auch nicht
weniger ausgeben, da sind alte / im Leistungsumfang beschnittene Karten.

Beim Kauf auf PCIe oder AGP und Kürzel hinter der Zahl achten !
(SE und LE sind Anzeichen für langsame RAM-Anbindung -> Nicht kaufen ) 

mfg chmee

p.s.: Das mit der 5200 Absage ist nicht böse gemeint.. Wenn man von einer MX400 oder 2Ti kommt,
ist das sicherlich ein Quantensprung. Aber Zeitgemäß ist sie nicht.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (12. Dezember 2006)

gifti_der_zwerg hat gesagt.:


> will nur die Geforce FX 5200 empfehlen.


Sorry, aber die Graka ist der letzte Schrott.
ATI RADEON 9600 PRO Grafikkarte 256 MB-AGP 8x - EBAY
Neu: EUR 66,90

Powercolor 9800 PRO 9800Pro AGP 256 Bit Retail - EBAY
Neu: EUR 99,90

Findest noch gebrauchte für bis ca 40% billiger (nur die mit 256 Bit nehmen).
Weniger würd ich nicht bezahlen...

//Edit: Die Nvidias von Chmee sind natürlich auch zu empfehlen.


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (12. Dezember 2006)

Hm, also ich kann mich über die FX 5200 die beklagen.
Aber ich bin glaub ich eh net so aufm laufenden was Grafikkarten angeht.
Kann halt nur sagen womit ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Sorry Christian wegen dem Tipp....
Hätte net gedacht dass die sooo schlecht is.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (12. Dezember 2006)

gifti_der_zwerg hat gesagt.:


> Hm, also ich kann mich über die FX 5200 die beklagen.
> Aber ich bin glaub ich eh net so aufm laufenden was Grafikkarten angeht.
> Kann halt nur sagen womit ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
> 
> ...


NP 
Ich weiss leider aus Erfahrung von einem Kumpel das die Graka Schrott ist.
Die hat ja nicht mal einen aktiven Kühler. Und ihm ist sie deswegen auch durchgebrannt. 
Auf dem Markt wimmelt es nur von solchen "Überraschungseiern". Kann ja nicht jeder wissen.


----------



## soyo (14. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen 

Ich rate dir von einer 9800Pro ab, ich hatte bisher 2 und beide hatten schon nach kurzer Zeit einen recht bekannten Defekt. Falls du dir doch eine kaufen möchtest, nicht von von Ebay, da wären die paar Euro am falschen Ende gespart. 

Was soll es eigentlich sein, AGP oder PCI-E ? Sicherlich AGP oder?


----------



## chmee (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich rate genauso von der ATI 9xxx Serie ab. Für das Geld bekommt man einfach bessere/
aktuellere Karten. Schon mit der ATI X-Serie oder NVidia 6xxx hat man was einigermaßen
Zeitgemäßes. Und als Geschenk würde ich keine eBay-Sachen kaufen, nicht mal Online.
Der Streß mit Garantie/Austausch ist bei einem Ladenkauf sehr viel geringer und einfacher.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Meine AGP-9800Pro läuft sauber


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (14. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir auch.  Ich würde die Finger von irgend welchen Zweitanbietern lassen die ihr Logo einfach draufkleben. Ausserdem ist die Graka sehr "hungrig". Man sollte sich schon ein entsprechendes Mainboard besorgen. Die sind aber seit PCIe nicht mehr so teuer, sofern ich mich da jetzt nicht täusche... . Btw. find ich Nvidia auch nicht verkehrt. In sachen Hardwarekompatiblität (Monitor, Mainbard ATI überlegen). Muss man halt schauen, ob man in der Preisklasse was entsprechendes bekommt.


----------



## C-H (19. Dezember 2006)

Hi

Hab' beim lokalen MediaMarkt 'ne GeForce 7900GS für etwas über 100 € gesehen. Ist die i.O.? Oder sind die GS irgendwie beschnitten (lahme RAM-Anbindung oder so)?


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (19. Dezember 2006)

Nachdem was ich gerade viá Google erfahren habe, ganz im gegenteil.
Sie hat 4 Pixelpipelines weniger als die 7900 GT, besitzt aber dafür 8 mehr als das entsprechende ATI Pendant RV560.
Weiterhin verfügt sie über 256 MB Arbeitsspeicher mit 660 MHz (*effektiv 1320MHz*) und eine Busbreite von *256Bit*.

3DMark2006: 3536 3DMarks 
3DMark2005: 7118 3DMarks
3DMark2003: 14964 3DMarks

nVidia GeForce 7900GS (Benchmarks) und 7950 GT angekündigt - cooling-station.net


----------

